# Rufnummer 2244678, "Hallo Schatzi"



## Telekomunikacja (16 Januar 2006)

Grüß Gott!

_teltarif.de_ berichtete soeben über *"Spam-Werbung für Premiumdienste über Mobilfunk-Kurzwahlen "*


> Der Anbieter premiumvo***.info hatte eine andere Idee und bewirbt auf seiner Homepage eine 5stellige Kurzwahl, die nur vom Handy - dort aber ohne Vorwahl - erreichbar ist. [...]
> Bei verschiedenen Teltarif-Lesern schlug nun eine Spam-Mail auf, die mit der Anrede _Hallo Schatzi_ für die Rufnummer 2244678 warb, die man ohne Vorwahl vom Handy für 1,99 Euro pro Minute erreichen könne. "Biggi aus Hamburg" sei 19 Jahre jung und rede gerne [...] "über richtig versautes Zeug." Wer die 2244678 vom Handy anwählte, bekam teilweise keine Verbindung. Kürzte man die Nummer jedoch auf 22446 (ohne Vorwahl) hörte man eine Tarifansage - allerdings war da bereits der Betrag von 1,99 Euro abgebucht. Nach einigem Klingeln und Musik meldete sich eine Art "Vermittlung", die sich nach den Vorlieben des Anrufers erkundigte und dann zur gewünschten "Person" durchstellte.


und die *Reaktion der Bundesnetzagentur* darauf:


> *Bundesnetzagentur bittet Betroffene um Mithilfe*
> Für Rudolf Boll von der Bundesnetzagentur waren diese Nummern neu. Er ermunterte alle Betroffenen, derartige SPAM-Mails oder -SMS mit einer kurzen Beschreibung des Vorgangs, allen Absenderdaten wie Nummer der Kurzmitteilungszentrale oder E-Mail-Headerdaten, dem Hinweis, dass zum Anbieter keine geschäftliche Beziehung besteht und Angabe der Nummern, für die geworben wurde, an die E-Mail-Adresse [email protected] zu schicken. Noch seien solche Vorgänge "nicht gehäuft" aufgetreten.


----------

